# Thinking about switching to RAZR Maxx HD



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

So I've had my day one Nexus since.... well day one. But lately I'm getting tired of the battery life even with the extended on and the constant data drops indoors. I love that its so easy to modify and its a dev phone but its first purpose is a reliable phone. So I'm looking to sell this and buy a Motorola RAZR Maxx HD off contract to keep my unlimited data. From what I can tell its still a beast of a phone and enough of an upgrade for me to cough up the extra dough. Anyone else thinking the same? I thought about waiting for the Nexus 4 but I hate LG and from the leaks so far its not much of an upgrade at all from the G-Nex.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22314-thinking-of-the-razr-maxx-convince-me-no/page__hl__%2Brazr+%2Bmaxx

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28745-moved-to-razr-maxx-from-gnex/page__hl__%2Brazr+%2Bmaxx

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25375-gnex-vs-razr-maxx/page__hl__%2Brazr+%2Bmaxx

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29890-should-i-switch-back-to-the-nexus-razr-maxx/page__hl__%2Brazr+%2Bmaxx

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34279-anyone-getting-the-razr-m/

In the end its your choice, here's some user advice you seem to be looking for.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks but only one of those postings is actually related the the RAZR Maxx HD. There is quite a bit of difference between the Maxx and the Max HD.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> So I've had my day one Nexus since.... well day one. But lately I'm getting tired of the battery life even with the extended on and the constant data drops indoors. I love that its so easy to modify and its a dev phone but its first purpose is a reliable phone. So I'm looking to sell this and buy a Motorola RAZR Maxx HD off contract to keep my unlimited data. From what I can tell its still a beast of a phone and enough of an upgrade for me to cough up the extra dough. Anyone else thinking the same? I thought about waiting for the Nexus 4 but I hate LG and from the leaks so far its not much of an upgrade at all from the G-Nex.


Its up to you but if you like your nexus cause of the dev community, than stick with something open(sgs3, nexus, HTC) cause its not the same with a locked bootloader. Sure there is kexec and 2nd init but in the end, its never going to be the same.

Plus the lg nexus is suppose to fix the radio drops(Motorola's radios are built into the s4 chips idk if you will be able to find info on it but its true trust me) and battery life with the s4 is amazing.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Nov 11, 2011)

Moto/Verizon will be offering a developer edition of the RAZR MAXX HD. I would hold out for that one, personally.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

I had the nexus too since day 1. Loved it but hated the battery life and data drops. Tried every rom out there. Now I got the Maxx HD and am happy so far after a few days. It is surprisingly close to stock. Little to no bloat interference. At this point I'm not sad I can't root...yet. Surely the urge will hit but this is a great device. Battery life is amazing even compared to the nexus with the seidio 3800 ma monster battery.









This is with almost 3 hours screen on the and fairly heavy use.

I'm happy so far!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

SaddleTramp said:


> Moto/Verizon will be offering a developer edition of the RAZR MAXX HD. I would hold out for that one, personally.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Why? Why would you pay a fee for wanting to have your device open?

IMO those dev edition phones are just a rip off


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

luigi90210 said:


> Why? Why would you pay a fee for wanting to have your device open?
> 
> IMO those dev edition phones are just a rip off


You're not really paying a fee. You're just buying the phone outright. Are both phones priced differently?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

DirgeExtinction said:


> You're not really paying a fee. You're just buying the phone outright. Are both phones priced differently?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think they're just about the same price actually. But I've heard no reports of a Maxx HD Developer Edition, so its still up in the air at the moment.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought just the RAZR M was going to be a dev edition. Personally I would rather have an iPhone4S over the RAZR M. Who knows. I've even considered just keeping my Nexus to screw around with and buying the Max HD for $650 or waiting a month till the price starts to go down.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

msjohnson2868 said:


> I had the nexus too since day 1. Loved it but hated the battery life and data drops. Tried every rom out there. Now I got the Maxx HD and am happy so far after a few days. It is surprisingly close to stock. Little to no bloat interference. At this point I'm not sad I can't root...yet. Surely the urge will hit but this is a great device. Battery life is amazing even compared to the nexus with the seidio 3800 ma monster battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about right there. Thanks!


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

$599 plus tax for the Dev edition, which is still cheaper than the MAXX HD from VZ off-contract with the ridiculously inflated prices that they charge. VZ was claiming before that they wouldn't allow unlocked devices on their network anymore, but it seems that now they simply won't honor warranties or allow through insurance coverage through them. Regardless, you don't lose the warranty until you actually unlock it, so if I were just trying to keep unlimited I'd by the dev edition anyway.

Regualr RAZR available in Dev edition, not the MAXX unfortunately.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you but I think I might just buy a used original Maxx for now and see how I like it. Don't want to burn an upgrade yet (I wouldn't have to buy retail...I have a dumb phone line that I can upgrade, cancel the data plan, and move new phone to my line)


----------

